# Scoring weed on vacation



## tokemon (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm going to Puerto Rico in a couple weeks and wanna know how to ask for primo bud. I have read the weed scene is crazy there and scoring smoke is pretty easy. Anybody know any spanish that would help my pursuits? I want the best they have to offer.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 2, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> I'm going to Puerto Rico in a couple weeks and wanna know how to ask for primo bud. I have read the weed scene is crazy there and scoring smoke is pretty easy. Anybody know any spanish that would help my pursuits? I want the best they have to offer.


pm me if you need help with translations, I speak fluent spanish

peace


----------



## honeybear (Aug 2, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> I'm going to Puerto Rico in a couple weeks and wanna know how to ask for primo bud. I have read the weed scene is crazy there and scoring smoke is pretty easy. Anybody know any spanish that would help my pursuits? I want the best they have to offer.



lol, get some weed flashcards for easy reference. some potential canidates:

"Hi, do you have any marijuana for sale?"

"Hi, do you smoke *makes universal joint-to-mouth motion* "

"Hi, you have marijuana?"

"Hi, I'm looking for marijuana."

or just do the hansel&gretal method and go around yelling: "Marijuana? Marijuana?"

just some thoughts


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah that^^^^^^...other wise..go up to local and say  " GANGI"  I think thats known in all Languages...lol..Good luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Aug 2, 2008)

Mota is what they call it in Mexico


----------



## tokemon (Aug 2, 2008)

Believe it or not it seems I need to ask for creepy


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 4, 2008)

Check out webehigh.com. It has great info for cities all over the world. I wouldn't take the advice 100%, but it seems like a decent guideline to me.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah that^^^^^^...other wise..go up to local and say " GANGI" I think thats known in all Languages...lol..Good luck let us know how it goes.


 
thats funny thats my little scottish terriers name/ Gangi


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

just remember the taco bell dog.."yo quero mucho mota bueno" i guess.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 4, 2008)

Last time I was there I hid it in my fishing gear Only about 10 Joints but it lasted the week. That was 2006. Look at the laws and don't take to much only misdemeneor worth. Don't have it on your person. 
Meant some cool people there and they said that cocaine was more acceptable the pot in PR


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to the costa del sol last year and took enough for 3 or 4 joints with me hidden in my main luggage. Wont tell you where for obvious reasons lol


----------



## rasta (Aug 5, 2008)

just be carefull,,,,p,l,r


----------

